# EOS M Announcement in the Summer? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13536"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13536">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New bits about the next EOS M

</strong>A new camera and a few lenses should be announced sometime in the summer months. A few new lenses will also be launched. One will be an 18-135 compact zoom as well as a telephoto zoom. It was mentioned that Canon doesn’t have plans currently to launch more EOS M prime lenses, as they see the segment as “entry level”. I’m not sure I agree with that if true.</p>
<p>Is there any chance that the <a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-05-15" target="_blank">patent recently for plastic elements</a> is for the EOS M?</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## eric_ykchan (May 16, 2013)

For the AF speed is still that slow, why bother to buy more lenses that can only be used in EOS-M?


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (May 16, 2013)

Well the new body would presumably have better AF?

But considering it's all "entry level", no interest at all.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 16, 2013)

come on canon, fix the AF... it doesn't have to be lightening fast, just a little bit quicker!


----------



## Pieces Of E (May 16, 2013)

How about that much anticipated firmware update to the current EOS-M?


----------



## traveller (May 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...an 18-135 compact zoom



Oxymoronic, surely...!


----------



## andyjaggy (May 16, 2013)

dilbert said:


> > It was mentioned that Canon doesn’t have plans currently to launch more EOS M prime lenses, as they see the segment as “entry level”. I’m not sure I agree with that if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I and if Canon have said that then it shows a rather remarkable disconnect with where digital photography is going.



Yeah same here. More and more I see really good photographers drawn towards smaller powerful bodies. This confirms that Canon is completely lost. Maybe they see is as entry level because their current offering is half baked and not selling well.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 16, 2013)

andyjaggy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > > It was mentioned that Canon doesn’t have plans currently to launch more EOS M prime lenses, as they see the segment as “entry level”. I’m not sure I agree with that if true.
> ...


So could you please elaborate on this subject instead of coming up with these blanket statements?


----------



## tallrob (May 16, 2013)

dilbert said:


> > It was mentioned that Canon doesn’t have plans currently to launch more EOS M prime lenses, as they see the segment as “entry level”. I’m not sure I agree with that if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I and if Canon have said that then it shows a rather remarkable disconnect with where digital photography is going.



I think Canon's fear of cannibalizing their own DSLR line is extremely foolish. As Steve Jobs said, if they don't do it, somebody else will.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2013)

eric_ykchan said:


> For the AF speed is still that slow, why bother to buy more lenses that can only be used in EOS-M?


Already, a expert review of a non-existent new Camera!


----------



## tallrob (May 16, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> How about that much anticipated firmware update to the current EOS-M?



Yeah, what about it? I believe part of the AF issue is hardware related, but not all of it. Plus there are the other things that need improvement, like lack of real servo AF, the funky way AF+MF wrestle in Servo mode, MF requiring a trip to though menuville, etc.


----------



## botw (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like another market opporunity for Sigma and Tamron... someone will make fast primes for the ef-m mount if Canon continues to support it. 

I still like my M, but a faster AF body would be great. I have no real interest in a telezoom unless the AF works like my 1 series...  The 18-200s for NEX are huge and defeat the purpose of a small body.


----------



## AprilForever (May 16, 2013)

Canon just can't figure the market out. Just because a camera isn't full frame, doesn't mean that "pro's" won't like it. Many professional photographers (and un-professionals, the highly skilled amateurs) have uses for cameras which are not huge, heavy, and expensive. They can't figure out that there is a market for a compact high quality camera. Fuji with their 18-55 2.8-4 seem to be figuring this out. Also, Sigma has figured out that the APS/DX world is more than thirsty for a good wide zoom - the new 18-35 f1.8 fills this nicely. If Canon wants to stay relavent, they need to figure out what people actually want, and what they actually use cameras for. For example, a 1DX with 16-35 weighs a whole lot. It is big. If someone would make a 10-20 2.8, this would pony well on the EOS-M. But, the stupid M seems to lack most easy means of manual control; this and more is why I pass over it. Canon made Yet Another Mount, then has failed to back it up, when they could running this for all it's worth, if they would make a "professional" model.


----------



## gn100 (May 16, 2013)

An EOS-M coupled with the 22mm prime could make a nice enthusiasts compact camera and coupled with an adapter, a small backup body for DSLR owners ...... need to get that AF sorted though. I would have thought that another pancake prime e.g.30/35mm would be on the roadmap.

I'm due to replace my compact soon and am looking a M43 camera with a Panasonic 20mm f1.7 ...... unless Canon can sort out the EOS-M


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 16, 2013)

dilbert said:


> > It was mentioned that Canon doesn’t have plans currently to launch more EOS M prime lenses, as they see the segment as “entry level”. I’m not sure I agree with that if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor I and if Canon have said that then it shows a rather remarkable disconnect with where digital photography is going.



Although I'm in no-big-hurry to *ditch my Canon DSLRs*, sometime this year I'll be *stepping-up to mirrorless cameras.* I'm testing several right now, but the lack-luster Canon M isn't one of them.

Come-on Canon, surprise me! Release a PRO APS-C Mirrorless camera and the needed prime lenses. 53mm (=85mmFF), 85mm (=135mmFF) and 125mm (=200mmFF) would be a good start).


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

to be successful, need good (if not great AF) and an adaptor (already have this, but needs to continue to work) for EOS EF and EF-S lenses.


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 16, 2013)

RGF said:


> to be successful, need good (if not great AF) and an adaptor (already have this, but needs to continue to work) for EOS EF and EF-S lenses.



Why would I want to use BIG/HEAVY DSLR lenses on my mirrorless cameras?? When I dump my DSLRs the lenses will go as well. For me, NO adapter wanted or needed. YMMV


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 16, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> andyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


I don't know about *Very Serious Photo Enthusiasts*, but some *Pro shooters* are switching to mirrorless.

Hers's one http://www.damianmcgillicuddy.com/journal/2013/5/15/m43-strutting-its-stuff

And here's another *"Good enough for Vogue Italia, good enough for me."* http://jonathanposner.tumblr.com/post/40780795719/my-olympus-challenge-10

And a third https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3dSWa5rcVlw


----------



## ajt36 (May 16, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> How about that much anticipated firmware update to the current EOS-M?



EXACTLY! I mean honestly, Canon's handling of complaints about the M's AF has been disappointing. I'll admit, I was an early adopter. Yeah, the AF speed is not very good. But I don't ask it to do what an SLR will do. As long as I'm not in low light, it is usable, work fine for general photography, and let's face it, for its size, the M has really great IQ. But that doesn't mean I don't want a firmware update to at least try to address the AF speed. And it sure feels like M owners have been abandoned with the expectation that if we want even a modest improvement in the camera's performance, we are going to be buying the "M2". No thanks... I like it for what it is and I'll keep it until it is basically worthless on resale (probably won't take long), but I'm feeling pretty much like an afterthought for Canon - no AF improvement, no fast prime lenses, more mediocre slow zooms I have no interest in.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 17, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > andyjaggy said:
> ...


Hi, thanks for the links, checked out Posner and McGillicuddy. It probably makes sense to some people shooting in certain situations. I guess where resolution, AF and probably other areas I can't think of now matters, people will need DSLRs even in the future. This Posner guy doesn't really come out as very confident explaining his choice. It seems to me he has to justify it to the reader. Does he believe in himself or is it a way of creating buzz around him?

Anyway, as said by me and many, competition is good. It'll be interesting to see where we are in five years.


----------



## ddashti (May 17, 2013)

How far can Canon go with the EOS-M?
Let's see what more they can do.


----------



## AprilForever (May 17, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Shooter said:
> ...



Thom Hogan basically ditched his DX kit for an OMD kit... If Canon doesn't get the M up to speed soon, they will have very serious issues in the near future...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 17, 2013)

Just can figure these AF comments out at all.

Folk making them either:

Mindlessly repeat what they've read without thinking

Haven't used the camera

or Haven't used the camera properly set up.

I was shooting at dusk last night with a ND64 and CPL on my 22mm and it was working fine. Is slow with my Sigma 70mm, but then so are the rest of my cameras.

If you use the camera in moron mode with totally automatic AF select then you have no right to complain that it doesn't work as well as your DSLR in moron mode.


----------



## LOALTD (May 17, 2013)

I want nothing more than to buy an EOS-M camera but Canon won't let me!

MORE BODIES PLEASE.

Just give me an Olympus OM-D with a Canon mount and I'll be happy. ;D


----------



## brad-man (May 17, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Just can figure these AF comments out at all.
> 
> Folk making them either:
> 
> ...



You're making me feel dumb. My camera is set to "M" most of the time...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 18, 2013)

Red2

Switched to AF operation> One shot AF

Switched to AF Method > flexizoneAF []

Switched to Continuous AF > Disable

Switched to Focus Mode > AF+MF or > MF

I AM THE FIRST TO ADMIT that such intricacies of the menu are probably well beyond the target market, but I'll also defy anybody to use the camera with the above settings, using either screen touch on or screen touch off (or indeed via the trash button to centre the AF spot) to tell me the camera has unacceptably slow AF.

Canon got it wrong with the M. They thought that casual users wouldn't care about AF speed, and thought that enthusiasts understood how AF worked. They were wrong on both counts.

The AF speed is fine if you understand how AF works and have reasonable expectations.

I have a 7D, the M won't replace it. If you have a 5D3 or 1DX, the M wont replace it. We knew that. 

Maybe I am the wrong person to ask. I'm a video guy. Af is kind of heresy to me anyway. But I've used just about every EOS made (either in previous lives as a happy snapper, student, photographic retailer or as I do now, to earn a crust) and I like the M.

@Brad-man

M is for Masochist. It's also the mode I use on any camera.
*
Green square is moron mode. And the M is lousy in that mode. See above.*


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > to be successful, need good (if not great AF) and an adaptor (already have this, but needs to continue to work) for EOS EF and EF-S lenses.
> ...



+1...faster AF and more pancake lenses, not the bulky stuff.


----------



## nubu (May 19, 2013)

By now I am really happy with my little eos-m, especially for the price! Even on a astronomical telescope it works quite nice! Here a test on a 5" Apo-Refractor incl. the Canon EF2xIII reaching 1824mm.


----------



## fresh_melbourne (May 19, 2013)

Looking forward to a new M . Improvement needed. I love recommending these small mirrorless cameras to friends. And even for myself ... I would love to use a small walk around body (and get a cheap emergency back-up camera for weddings which is usable with all my Canon lenses).


----------



## noncho (May 20, 2013)

I need simple things:
AF improvement and 85 1.8(or 100 2) for EOS M. Those with 22 2 will be great compact system, I don't need big dark zooms...

And if Canon are still not ready to deliver it for me - there are other options...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 20, 2013)

My 100mm f2.0 EF works great via the adaptor on the M. See my previous comments Re. AF.


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > to be successful, need good (if not great AF) and an adaptor (already have this, but needs to continue to work) for EOS EF and EF-S lenses.
> ...



Depending upon the crop, my 500/600 could reach to nearly 2000mm equivalent

Less equipment to carry - used the M as a backup body. Have M specific lens for sure, give it more functionality,not less


----------

